# Outlook 2003: "Too many recipients"



## y2ken (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a mailing list with several hundred members. When I try to send an email out I get a "too many recipients" error. I can only send approx. 100 emails at a time. What I have been doing is sending to the first 100 (and myself) and then just forwarding the message over and over to the rest of the group. There has to be a better way! Is it Outlook that is restricting my maximum number of recipients and if so how do I change those settings. Or is it my ISP that determines the maximum number of recipients?


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

Consult with your tech support who handles the exchange server and see if they will allow you to send to more that 100 recipients.


----------

